
Crypto II - Tomte
https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2
======
Tomte
Has been announced and cancelled many times, but I'm hopeful this time,
because I could actually enroll, and there was a pre-course survey a few weeks
ago.

Looks to me like it's seriously starting in four months now.

